
Ruth's Chris Steak House Gets $20M from Coronavirus Aid Program - Tiggers
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ruths-chris-steak-house-gets-20-million-from-coronavirus-aid-program-11586895864
======
listenallyall
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22901237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22901237)

